# oval chainrings



## David_widnes (18 Jun 2011)

Hello,

has anybody got any information on oval chainrings im thinking about giving them a try but i would like some opinions before i jump right in and buy.

Im think of putting them on my Specialized sirrus pro

any feedback will be gratefully received.

cheers


----------



## Herzog (18 Jun 2011)

I believe they're supposed to increase power delivery during the downstroke. Not sure how much this would benefit normal-level riders...


----------



## rockyraccoon (18 Jun 2011)

It does improve power but also saves much more energy. I've never tried it but everywhere I read about them they are well recommended. Apparently you can see great improvement in your efficiency right after making the switch. If u can't improve you pedal technique (which can take ages of dedicated training) then the oval chainring is a good option. However if u are not racing I can't see the need for it.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2011)

It's one of those ideas that comes and goes every 20 years or so.
I can't see the point - the only people I've ever known to rave about them are those selling them.
Not that I'd try and put you off at all...


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 Jun 2011)

Sheldon Brown did a good article on this.


----------



## TheCharityShop (18 Jun 2011)

The wheel has been in existence for thousands of years and is the most efficient means to move anything about
Oval chainrings are utter gimmicky nonsence, supposedly more power on the downstroke but surely negated on the upstroke?

DONT MESS WITH THE WHEEL!!


----------



## Bman (18 Jun 2011)

But its not a wheel.. its a cog?


----------



## zacklaws (18 Jun 2011)

Bradley Wiggins used them to get 4th place in the Tour de France, and Carlos Sastre used them to win the Tour de France according to:-

http://www.bikeradar.com/MTB/fitness/article/technique-three-ways-to-pedal-faster-26895/


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jun 2011)

My Muddy Fox Courier had ovalised chainrings, circa 1986.


----------



## Sleeping Menace (20 Jun 2011)

The Rotor Qrings work very well. I didn't have much faith in the concept till I used them a few times on a friends bike and actually found them worthwhile. 
Like anything, the results will vary person to person, but my own impression is that vs making me immediately faster, they allow me to go fast for longer without the fatigue.

They're very much worth going for and work much better than some of the earlier efforts...

I did a mini-review of them on my blog if you're bored.. :
Q rings 5 min review


........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## byegad (20 Jun 2011)

I think they're gimmick. It doesn't help that Egg rings and Q rings are set at around 90 degrees to each other and both are an 'improvement' on round rings!


----------



## Manonabike (20 Jun 2011)

I have used them and I did not like the experience. It wasn't for a long time but I did 2000 miles.


----------



## Bicycle (20 Jun 2011)

You'll think they're great...

Then one day you'll wake up and say to yourself "I need to build myself a full-on, high-fashion fixie to optimise my full-on enjoyment of this excellent cycling life in the city I am so proud to call my home".

But you will be unable to render your wonderful steed into a fixie, because that stuff doesn't work right with an oval chainring.

So don't do it.

It will shatter your dreams at their very core and turn the daylight of your waking soul to darkest night.

Unless you're unlikely ever to want to go for a fixed-gear bicycle that is....

In which case, why not?


----------



## sunnyjim (21 Jun 2011)

Bicycle said:


> You'll think they're great...
> 
> Then one day you'll wake up and say to yourself "I need to build myself a full-on, high-fashion fixie to optimise my full-on enjoyment of this excellent cycling life in the city I am so proud to call my home".
> 
> ...




I think it does work - half the teeth on the chainring is always the same number of chain links. The change in angle between sprocket & chainring is prolly negligible.

Not that I'm about to try.

What next ? oval tubes ?


----------



## Fnaar (21 Jun 2011)

How about oval wheels? I'll give it a try, and if it doesn't work out, I can always join the circus!


----------



## Jezston (21 Jun 2011)

Bicycle said:


> You'll think they're great...
> 
> Then one day you'll wake up and say to yourself "I need to build myself a full-on, high-fashion fixie to optimise my full-on enjoyment of this excellent cycling life in the city I am so proud to call my home".
> 
> ...



In the Sheldon Brown article linked to above he says he uses oval chainrings on a fixed gear bike.


----------

